# Restored Farmhouse



## LvnFree (Jan 18, 2012)

Restored farmhouse in Augusta, Maine with 35 acres. Unique property with many possibilities. 

Major updates in house &#8211; furnace, plumbing, electrical, insulation, windows, new sheetrock, carpeting upstairs and mostly hardwood downstairs. Three bedrooms, two full baths &#8211; one on each floor. Large deck, partially covered and enclosed front porch.

2-car garage/barn with a large loft above and lots of storage. 

Large barn with large sliding doors. 

2 ponds. Large brook running through field. Extra dug well/spring on property. Field has been kept bush-hogged. 

Abundantly bearing high bush blueberries. Raspberry patch. Young fruit trees and older apple trees bearing small fruit. 

$290,000. 

Additional 2 acre property available with mobile home in excellent condition on land out back. This lot is totally private from the main house. Could potentially buy both properties and use this property as rental space or in-law housing. Owner ready to sell. [email protected]


----------

